# My mouse meeka



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yupper.That there's a mousker.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

And a lot of Pepsi. In all seriousness, though, you do, indeed, have a mousie in your hands. :lol:


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

yes i love me some pepsi  and yes i have a mouse in my hand lol shes kind small we dont really get nice mice around where i live. I have three rats also but i dont think they fit in this fourm.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

you not show ratties for us why? *whine*

check for section where we show our other pets there are some unbelievably weird and gorgeous critters and owners you would not believe it unless you looked but watch out some are crawly creeping slimy icky enter at your own risk and have a nice day let me know if you see archy and mehitabel (sp) sometimes i am ok but always a lady


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

is that biege or lavender?


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

lavender


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you're in Pennsylvania, I have to disagree! We do have at least one active member in Pennsylvania with quite nice mice, compared to what you can find in the chain pet stores. All the same, I'm sure your Meeka is a real doll. She looks very well-socialized.


----------

